# New to me CUB 129



## Tory (Feb 3, 2011)

I just picked up a cub cadet 129 hydro and am trying to get it ready to mow.
I would like to change all the fluids but cant find the engine drain plug(kohlar k301) and dont know how to change the hydro fluid as I have never owned a hydro before.
Can anyone advise me?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you looked underneath for a drain plug? IIRC they drained from underneath. You may have to drop the mower pan down to the lowest setting to get under the chassis to drain the engine oil. As for the hydro fluid, there generally is a plug underneath to drain it as well, but I have never done it myself on one of those tractors. I did own two 149 Hydro's years back, but I sold them before I really got to use them much.

Here's a site with some info on the Cubs: http://tractors.wikia.com/wiki/International_Cub_Cadet_129


----------



## Tory (Feb 3, 2011)

I figured it must be underneath.Has to be some where!
Thanks for the link,I will check it out.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Country Boy said:


> Have you looked underneath for a drain plug? IIRC they drained from underneath. You may have to drop the mower pan down to the lowest setting to get under the chassis to drain the engine oil. As for the hydro fluid, there generally is a plug underneath to drain it as well, but I have never done it myself on one of those tractors. I did own two 149 Hydro's years back, but I sold them before I really got to use them much.
> 
> Here's a site with some info on the Cubs: http://tractors.wikia.com/wiki/International_Cub_Cadet_129


Usually, USUALLY now.... The hydro drain is under the rear end............


----------



## wham (Apr 8, 2011)

On the 129 the best way to drain and actually I think the correct way to drain is to remove the back plate off of the differential, seems like it has about 8 bolts holding it on but that's from memory so there may be more or less. Then when you refill put the plate back on it and use the plug that's about 1/2 way down that plate to refill. Not to start a debate or anything but (and my cub buddies are a bit testy about this) be sure and use Hytran like you will get from a Case IH Dealer or a true Cub Dealer maybe. And be sure and get a Cub Cadet filter, those older cubs will last forever if you keep the right filter and fluids in them. 
As far as the oil plug goes, Country Boy hit the nail on the head, the only drain on that K301 should be in the very bottom of the oil pan, usually not hard to get to but it will make a mess if you don't get something between it and the mule drive assembly. 

Hope this helps some,
Tim H.


----------

